# [hs] Spam-Mails drohen mit Betrugsanzeige und "Vollstreckung"



## Newsfeed (18 April 2007)

Weiterlesen...


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2007)

*AW: [hs] Spam-Mails drohen mit Betrugsanzeige und "Vollstreckung"*



> Die Sparkasse teilte heise online auf Anfrage mit, dass der Kontoinhaber bereits Anzeige erstattet habe. Daneben gäbe es Strafanzeigen wegen versuchten Betrugs von Mailempfängern in ganz Europa. Das Geldinstitut glaubt nicht, dass der Kunde der Urheber der Mails sei; man müsse schon extrem dumm sein, um solch plumpe Betrugsversuche zu starten. Entsprechend geht die Sparkasse Koblenz davon aus, dass ihr Kunde möglicherweise erhaltene Zahlungen erstattet, schon um nicht unter Bereicherungsverdacht zu geraten. Allgemein hätten Banken in solchen Fällen keine Handhabe, Konten zu sperren. Auch eine Unterscheidung von rechtmäßigen und unrechtmäßigen Zahlungen sei einem Geldinstitut nicht möglich


Dann ist das kein normaler Spam sondern ein JoeJob 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe-Job
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/JoeJob


----------

